# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Barrel Twist rate needed for 175gr Hornady ELD-X

## Mooseman

Hi there,
Been thinking of changing from the 162 gr A-Max to the 175gr Hornady ELD-X as it has a better BC than the 162's. My rifle is a Rem 700 with a 24 inch 1:9.25 barrel (factory)
Is it likely to stabilise the bullets OK, I have read also that stabilisation has a lot to do with the length of bullet as well and these are quite long.
Another question is am I going to get enough velocity out of the 24 inch barrel for long range work, I presume I would need at least 2900 fps to make it work OK.
I have  2217, and 2225 available.
Any thoughts?

----------


## GWH

> Hi there,
> Been thinking of changing from the 162 gr A-Max to the 175gr Hornady ELD-X as it has a better BC than the 162's. My rifle is a Rem 700 with a 24 inch 1:9.25 barrel (factory)
> Is it likely to stabilise the bullets OK, I have read also that stabilisation has a lot to do with the length of bullet as well and these are quite long.
> Another question is am I going to get enough velocity out of the 24 inch barrel for long range work, I presume I would need at least 2900 fps to make it work OK.
> I have  2217, and 2225 available.
> Any thoughts?


What cartridge? I'm picking 7RM....

----------


## Gibo

No good bro, need 1:8. Checked as i was keen too. Never know until you try though i guess

----------


## Timmay

You will likely shoot it ok at a few hundred yards, but much further down range it will destabilise and turn to custard.
Stick with the _16x's_ mate.

----------


## camo wsm

The new 162 eld X are a good projectile, what are you shooting them out of?

----------


## Mooseman

I am still using the old A-Max out of my old 7mm Mag, maybe when the barrel is stuffed I will replace  it with a 1: 8 twist and a bit longer. Been reading a lot on overseas forums and it  gets a bit confusing with some saying no problem and others saying you need the 1;8 twist.
Thanks for the quick replies.

----------


## Marty Henry

Lookup the Greenhill formula, lets you work out twist rate as long as you know the bullets length and diameter. (Weight dosnt matter)

----------


## Gibo

> I am still using the old A-Max out of my old 7mm Mag, maybe when the barrel is stuffed I will replace  it with a 1: 8 twist and a bit longer. Been reading a lot on overseas forums and it  gets a bit confusing with some saying no problem and others saying you need the 1;8 twist.
> Thanks for the quick replies.


And hitting gongs at 900 with old anaxs too dont forget  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mooseman

> And hitting gongs at 900 with old anaxs too dont forget


Yeh true thought the 175's may work out further, you are  right the 162's work well. We will see how much further we can ring out of the 7mm Mag / 162gr combo at the Toby Memorial Shoot shortly.

----------


## zacko

> No good bro, need 1:8. Checked as i was keen too. Never know until you try though i guess


 They say 1-8 for the 162 amax to don't they but they work well in my 9.5 ? I'm really interested to here of any one using them I'm might just bite bullet and give it a go but as above the 162 amax is mint so I'm sure the eld x will do the trick that extra 13 gns just has a bit of appeal

----------


## PERRISCICABA

My 0.02$c,
As i read and "played" with Litz stabilisation thing on berger bullets website (Twist Rate Stability Calculator | Berger Bullets) you will see that you can shoot the 175 from a 1:9.5" twist barrel, BUT, you will need to push(higher velocity) harder for it to work.
The thing you need to consider about a barrel with faster twist rate is if you shoot other lighters projectiles "it will be fine" but some more expert and experienced people will give you better advise that in some cases too much is not always good. My opinion if i was about to re-barrel my 7mm RM rifle i would go for a 1:8.5(extreme).

Have a look in the link above.

Cheers.

Mac

P.S.: I was shooting the 168gr Sierra match king from my rifle(7mm Rem Mag) and it was perfectly fine As i was pushing it over 3000ft/s.

Please analyse the data i use for a basic calculation for a 180gr berger hybrid out of a 1:9" barrel going at 2800ft/s, completely acceptable.

----------


## Gibo

> They say 1-8 for the 162 amax to don't they but they work well in my 9.5 ? I'm really interested to here of any one using them I'm might just bite bullet and give it a go but as above the 162 amax is mint so I'm sure the eld x will do the trick that extra 13 gns just has a bit of appeal


 @puku is testing some for us now in his 7-300wsm but he has a 1:8 twist.

----------


## puku

> @puku is testing some for us now in his 7-300wsm but he has a 1:8 twist.


Jeez do you want me to get on with it do ya? I might get at it this weekend. Although I did bulldoze my range for a set of yards. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> @puku is testing some for us now in his 7-300wsm but he has a 1:8 twist.


Hahaha! You "crack" me up laughing @Gibo. The 1:8" twist will do just fine, the deal is with the slower twist such the 1:9.5" normally found in comercial rifles. 

Keep us posted @puku.

----------


## Gibo

> Hahaha! You "crack" me up laughing @Gibo. The 1:8" twist will do just fine, the deal is with the slower twist such the 1:9.5" normally found in comercial rifles. 
> 
> Keep us posted @puku.


Sweet so you test the 9+ twist  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Jeez do you want me to get on with it do ya? I might get at it this weekend. Although I did bulldoze my range for a set of yards. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


No hurry mate  :Have A Nice Day:  Sell us some if you hate them and i'll try em in a 1:9.25  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@puku would you give me or sell me 12 of your 175 projectiles? I know it will shoot ok up to 100 meters and I can't test it further than that at the moment, saying so, if you guys interested in the results of it I will sure try some loads at 100 mts with this projectile. 

Mac

----------


## zacko

Gun works will do you a 15 pack mate^^^^

----------


## puku

> @puku would you give me or sell me 12 of your 175 projectiles? I know it will shoot ok up to 100 meters and I can't test it further than that at the moment, saying so, if you guys interested in the results of it I will sure try some loads at 100 mts with this projectile. 
> 
> Mac


I'll see how they go for me first mac. At this rate I should've bought two boxes when I got them 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

